# I'm gauging a screw's threads but it matches both 25G and 1.0



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Deck said:


> I bought a thread gauge and one side has G like 24G 25G etc. I googled and the G is apparently german for Gänge which is TPI or threads-per-inch. I have a screw I'm trying to identify and both 25G and 1.0 fit the screw. Is it common that something on the G side and the metric side both fit a screw? I'm going with 1.0 because I can't find out much about 25 TPI. If anyone has experience with this I'd love to hear more about it!



01.0 is metric with is 1 millimetre between threads
If there are 26mm to the inch the imperial should be 26


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

It's not common, but it does happen.

What I do is to take the questionable screw with me to a hardware store, and try several different nuts from different bins, to find the exact size and thread count. 

I forgot to ask, what kind of screw is this, wood, metal, machine, or another type?

After I find the correct size and thread count, then I can buy more of what I need.

ED


----------



## CodeMatters (Aug 16, 2017)

TPI of 25 is close to, but not the same as, 1.0 metric.
1.0 metric means 1 thread per mm. 
With 25.4mm per inch this is approx equal to 25 TPI. 
Comprende?


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

24 could be BSW.
What are we working on and when was it built.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Changing the 24 threads/inch to thread pitch we get 41.6 thousandths thread pitch. If we convert that .0416" to mm we get 1.05664 mm.


----------



## Deck (Apr 25, 2008)

I tried 24 and 26 and they don't fit the screw. The screw is used in my drain auger, it is the screw that secures the cutter head to the cable. I see that the conversion of 1.0 is about 25.4 TPI so I guess they are pretty close.


----------

